# Can an LCD NOT support it's native resolution?



## A.D. (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm looking at the specs for my samsung 19" LCD TV. It's native resolution is 1440 x 900. However, under supported PC resolutions, it doesn't list it's native resolution. What does this mean?

Spec sheet:
http://reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/samsung-ln-s1952w/4507-6482_7-32062258.html?tag=mncol;psum 

By the way, I'm asking because I'm connecting my xbox 360 to it via VGA cable, and I want to make sure I'm getting the best quality when selecting the 1440 x 900 resolution.

Thank you.


----------



## dela0101 (Jan 15, 2009)

Your panel accepts it's native resolution:

http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.c...8/20060805105203671_BN68-00998F-00L3-0714.pdf

Page #22

However it's doubtful that the Xbox360 can output that resolution through it's VGA cable. The best option is to use HDMI as it will be easier for the panel to convert the signal to it's native resolution. 
However, if your Xbox360 is not equipped with HDMI, I'd recommend using component cables, as the panel is designed to scale HDTV resolutions to 1440x900 through that input.


----------



## A.D. (Dec 8, 2007)

Actually the new NXE update for the 360 includes support for several 16:10 aspect ratios. :grin: I'm actually playing in 1440 x 900 right now. Thanks for the response!


----------

